# Soft Shell Crab Sandwich on Toasted Rye



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

2 Large Soft Shell Crabs Cleaned going to do a separate thread  for that.
Before cleaning






Dredge in flour shake off excess





Fry 3 to 4 minutes each side





Toasted Rye covered with Tartar Sauce





Serve with Dill Pickles










Money Shot





Thanks for looking
Richie

 Tartar Sauce

 4 Rounded Tablespoons Mayo
 1 Rounded Tablespoon Hotdog Relish
 1/2 teaspoon Lemon Juice
 1 teaspoon Fresh Dill chopped fine

 Mix and refrigerate for about 1 hour.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 29, 2018)

Looking good! Boy could I go for one or two of those right now! Been a long time since I've had crab.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2018)

Ah had another good day crabbing. Just going to have to find your hot spot.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Looking good! Boy could I go for one or two of those right now! Been a long time since I've had crab.


Denny Thanks the last soft shell I had I did with a Piccata Sauce very tasty.
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh man Richie, those crabs look delicious
You know by now my weakness for Softshells.
I'd go pirate, boarding and burning boats for Softshell booty.

You had my full attention, right up to the tartar sauce...  Tartar with crab?! Man that's like ketchup on hotdogs... Pure evil.

LOL, I jest.
Keep it coming Richie, just hold the tartar on mine.
*Like!*


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah had another good day crabbing. Just going to have to find your hot spot.  :rolleyes:  :D
> 
> Warren


Warren I would show you were I go any time you want.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh man Richie, those crabs look delicious
> You know by now my weakness for Softshells.
> I'd go pirate, boarding and burning boats for Softshell booty.
> 
> ...



Chile it isn't that bad.I was going to get some coleslaw for a side but forgot to.I have 4 Peelers cleaned and going to cook tonight.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 29, 2018)

Looking good Richie! This is way outta my wheel house! Nice job!

Scott


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

When you start making West Indies Salad I'll see about a trip up there.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2018)

That sammie looks tasty.  Soft shell crab, is that like a blue crab?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah, it's a BlueCrab that has molted, and it's new shell hasn't hardened yet.


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looking good Richie! This is way outta my wheel house! Nice job!
> 
> Scott


Scott I think you would have no problem doing this,thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 29, 2018)

Never had any softshell crab, but it sure looks good your way.
I'll take Chile's share of the Tartar Sauce. I was looking for a tartar sauce recipe a while back.
I'm going to add yours to my cook book, Richie.
Thanks!

As far as I know we have to put soft shell crabs back. At least in Puget Sound they do.
I guess it's their way of making you have to work for your crab meat. LOL
Stupid blue states, way over regulated.


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> When you start making West Indies Salad I'll see about a trip up there.


Chile that looks like an easy salad.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That sammie looks tasty.  Soft shell crab, is that like a blue crab?


Adam Thank you Chile gave you the answer,I was out back cutting some Bay Leave to replant.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chile that looks like an easy salad.
> Richie


It is, but it is OH! so good.


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Never had any softshell crab, but it sure looks good your way.
> I'll take Chile's share of the Tartar Sauce. I was looking for a tartar sauce recipe a while back.
> I'm going to add yours to my cook book, Richie.
> Thanks!
> ...



Sonny here the size for shedders is smaller then the hard shell,I wish I was down there today with this full moon I would probably have a nice bunch.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2018)

All this crab is making me envious! Come Friday, I’ll be in VA with a dozen fresh steamers with old bay and beer.

Still never tried soft shell, but I’d still sneak a bite of that sandwich when you weren’t looking.


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2018)

xray said:


> All this crab is making me envious! Come Friday, I’ll be in VA with a dozen fresh steamers with old bay and beer.
> 
> Still never tried soft shell, but I’d still sneak a bite of that sandwich when you weren’t looking.



Joe you should be able to find them in almost any restaurant down their.I use to be able to dig Steamers now all the areas are closed due to pollution. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

Geez 'm crow, Richie leave some crab for us slobs that don't live live near the coastline. That sandwich looks out of this world. Can you Fed-Ex one to me overnight? 

Point for sure.

Chris



 chilerelleno
 - There's nothing wrong with putting ketchup on hot dogs.


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Geez 'm crow, Richie leave some crab for us slobs that don't live live near the coastline. That sandwich looks out of this world. Can you Fed-Ex one to me overnight?
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> ...



Chris you would not believe how many people were there on Monday,I wish I could get more then 2 softies they are a treat.
Richie


----------



## pinhead43 (Sep 1, 2018)

I had them at one time Thank you for making me hungry


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2018)

pinhead43 said:


> I had them at one time Thank you for making me hungry



Sorry for the late reply busy BBQing yesterday. Thank You
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 2, 2018)

Richie 

Your getting like That Bear costing me $$ picked wife up from work we stopped by local seafood place we like.
I order a soft crab sandwich it had 2 crabs on it for $15.50. They didn't hardly cover the bread.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Richie
> 
> Your getting like That Bear costing me $$ picked wife up from work we stopped by local seafood place we like.
> I order a soft crab sandwich it had 2 crabs on it for $15.50. They didn't hardly cover the bread.
> ...



Warren sounds a little crabby LOL hope you shared it with the Mrs. 
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 3, 2018)

Nope she doesn't eat them just crab cakes and steamed crabs. She had a bowl of cream crab soup though.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nope she doesn't eat them just crab cakes and steamed crabs. She had a bowl of cream crab soup though.
> 
> Warren



Warren That may have to be put on my To-Do list.
Richie


----------



## idahopz (Sep 3, 2018)

Dang that looks good Richie. Soft shell crab reminds me of a sashimi experience I had years ago - not for everyone, but it was live shrimp with the heads deep fried to serve afterwards - absolutely delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Richie!!
Lucky I found this---You gotta yell to me when you post one like this!!!
Like.

Now I gotta find that Separate Cleaning Thread.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Dang that looks good Richie. Soft shell crab reminds me of a sashimi experience I had years ago - not for everyone, but it was live shrimp with the heads deep fried to serve afterwards - absolutely delicious.



Pete sounds interesting Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Richie!!
> Lucky I found this---You gotta yell to me when you post one like this!!!
> Like.
> 
> ...



Brother John been busy I have the pics so when I get some time I will try to make the post.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2018)

tropics said:


> Brother John been busy I have the pics so when I get some time I will try to make the post.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie



BTW: I've been watching the sale flyers & no Soft-Shell Crabs have been on them since your last Great looking SSC Post.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: I've been watching the sale flyers & no Soft-Shell Crabs have been on them since your last Great looking SSC Post.
> 
> Bear


Yours may be clean when you buy them,if not here it is
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cleaning-soft-shell-crabs.279440/
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2018)

tropics said:


> Yours may be clean when you buy them,if not here it is
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cleaning-soft-shell-crabs.279440/
> Richie



LOL---I was already there!!
Thank You My Brother!!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2018)

Your making me hungry Richie. Great job.


----------



## tropics (Sep 4, 2018)

Glad to do Bud
Richie


----------

